# [ 2020 ] Tuggers I don't see posting any more? Where are they?



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes I imagine some may be in heaven in the timeshare in the sky. 

There have been gaps in my activity over the last few years. But now I got the Tug Bug back. 

Let me start by asking... Maybe he changed his handle.

The hockey guy in the Marriott Forum? PUCK.. was it Puckman. He is famous for the Puck Trick?
Tried looking up in the members. Can't locate him?


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Also I know that Fern Passed a few years back. Can you all please fill me in on who I may have missed that have unfortunately passed?


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

DaveM was the big Kahuna in the Marriott forum. I remember he retired. Got into a water sport accident. But he was doing well? Dave if you are you out there give me a sign.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Then there was another guy? He was a machinist / welder? Had his own shop. Used to post about Marsh on Marriott points. How to get the best deal on hotel stays? Can't think of his name?


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Then there was I think his name was Ron Parise? He was a big Wydham owner/renter. Always had good tips on how to rent out Wyndham.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Steve Chase I remember. What was his handle? I remember when he passed.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> Then there was I think his name was Ron Parise? He was a big Wydham owner/renter. Always had good tips on how to rent out Wyndham.



He just posted today and yesterday about Wyndham.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Then there was PerryM. Steamboat Bill. They were characters. But I think they have been permanently quarantined on the outside. Their own choice or own self bad behavior.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

slip said:


> He just posted today and yesterday about Wyndham.



What is his Tug name? Was looking up in members?


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 3, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> What is his Tug name? Was looking up in members?


@ronparise is who I believe you are referring to.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> @ronparise is who I believe you are referring to.


He lost is avatar photo


----------



## RX8 (Aug 3, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> Steve Chase I remember. What was his handle? I remember when he passed.



John Chase, Timeos2?


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

Clearly his name is easier to remember


----------



## RX8 (Aug 3, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> Clearly his name is easier to remember



I think I remember him because he was the first one that I "knew" from his postings that later passed away.  I also remember a story about his member name having something to do with the old OS2 operating system.

Just don't ask me what I had for breakfast.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah, they come and go. You can click their blue username on an old post or in 'Members' if you remember their username. It won't tell you what happened to them, but will list their latest posting.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> Then there was I think his name was Ron Parise? He was a big Wydham owner/renter. Always had good tips on how to rent out Wyndham.



I think Ron sold off everything several years ago when he moved to California.  Last I knew, he was out of the timeshare game, and enjoying life on his huge boat.

Dave


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 3, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I think Ron sold off everything several years ago when he moved to California.  Last I knew, he was out of the timeshare game, and enjoying life on his huge boat.
> 
> Dave


Wow! He dodged this covid crisis. Good move.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> I think Ron sold off everything several years ago when he moved to California.  Last I knew, he was out of the timeshare game, and enjoying life on his huge boat.
> 
> Dave



He actually settled with Wyndham and sold the boat. 

He just posted about it yesterday and today.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2020)

slip said:


> He actually settled with Wyndham and sold the boat.
> 
> He just posted about it yesterday and today.



Thanks.  I didn't see his post.  Hope he's doing okay.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2020)

I have found the Member search option doesn't always turn people up. I was wondering where another user was and couldn't find them, but later found their posts in an old thread.

Here is @puckmanfl. He hasn't been seen round these parts in almost four years!


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 4, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I have found the Member search option doesn't always turn people up. I was wondering where another user was and couldn't find them, but later found their posts in an old thread.
> 
> Here is @puckmanfl. He hasn't been seen round these parts in almost four years!


Right.  Member search not what it used to be? Thanks for finding puck.  However the mystery continues.  Where did he go?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2020)

@PerryM and @SteamboatBill are in self exile as far as I know. Had falling out with previous members. Perry tried to go his own way with his own forum back when Marriott introduced DC and it had a little traction but then petered out. Last I found was that the domain no longer existed. It is possible he is here just posting under a different username.

There was @cmh that passed away several years ago. His avatar was of John Candy.

Others come, and then go. Some stick around longer than others. Why some move on is a mystery.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> Right.  Member search not what it used to be? Thanks for finding puck.  However the mystery continues.  Where did he go?


I think @SueDonJ may have had more recent contact with Puck, though perhaps still years ago. Not sure. Last I heard was that life just took over.


----------



## geekette (Aug 4, 2020)

We lost BruceCZ, the UDI King.


----------



## BM243923 (Aug 4, 2020)

Another person missing is "Jennie" she was the president of timeshare group in New York state.  She has not posted since 2016.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2020)

People come, people go. People get shed of their timeshares and no longer feel a need for TS info. Interests change. Someone walks on their feelings. Maybe they ae deeply entrenched in some agenda that's contrary to TUG anti-political/controversial rules and just can't resist trying to bring every thread back to their point of view.

Then of course, some simply die. If one spouse was the active TUGger and the other had no interest, no one would know if they just stopped posting.

To the missing, raise a glass and quietly say, 'Wherever you are, you are remembered and we wish you well!'

Jim


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 4, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> Yes I imagine some may be in heaven in the timeshare in the sky.
> 
> There have been gaps in my activity over the last few years. But now I got the Tug Bug back.
> 
> ...


Go figure.  It's 2020 and I get the Tug Bug  back. Silly  me I can't travel due to the Covid Bug.


geekette said:


> We lost BruceCZ, the UDI King.


Replied with a like. Not because he passed . That is sad. Because of the update to the thread.


----------



## Brett (Aug 4, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> People come, people go. People get shed of their timeshares and no longer feel a need for TS info. Interests change. Someone walks on their feelings. Maybe they ae deeply entrenched in some agenda that's contrary to TUG anti-political/controversial rules and just can't resist trying to bring every thread back to their point of view.
> 
> Then of course, some simply die. If one spouse was the active TUGger and the other had no interest, no one would know if they just stopped posting.
> 
> ...



yes, spouses use different social media accounts.   people come and go

how many will "raise a glass and quietly say, 'Wherever you are, you are remembered and we wish you well!'
(maybe if I leave   )


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 4, 2020)

RX8 said:


> John Chase, Timeos2?


He passed away in 2014, I believe.  I still miss him. He was my personal timeshare guru, in addition to being a calm & steady straight shooter on everything having to do with timeshares & timeshare vacationing. 

He was HOA-BOD president at a very nice Orlando timeshare that was proudly independent under his leadership & stayed that way until John passed away, when the corporate vultures that had been circling swooped in & took over.  He served in a similar capacity at a Cape Cod resort in Massachusetts.  He coined the name _Wastegate _for the entire WestGate timeshare enterprise, & spelled out all the detailed reasons for his disdain for WestGate right here in the pages of TUG-BBS.

In all his spoken & written communication, he remained temperate & reasoned & respectful & easy to understand, not just on TUG but particularly on the old Yahoo "Group" for owners at Cypress Pointe Resort (Orlando), where he answered all questions, reported all developments, laid out all options, explained all decisions, & remained an invaluable informational resource.

After the timeshare bug bit us at a 2002 Orlando sales tour, we found TUG & made the acquaintance of John Chase strictly by chance & only by internet.  That led to our 1st timeshare purchase (resale, naturally), which John facilitated. We remained in touch through TUG-BBS & the Yahoo Cypress Pointe group & E-Mail.  After a year or so, I felt like we were becoming friends, not just timeshare acquaintances.  Yet we had never met face to face, nor even spoken over the phone. 

Eventually _The Chief Of Staff_ & I arranged to have dinner with John & Joanne Chase when all 4 of us were in Orlando.  During the meal, _The Chief Of Staff_ got a cell phone call from her sister back home.  "What are you doing?" the sister said.

"Nothing much," _The Chief Of Staff_ said. "Just having dinner with friends."

"_Friends!_" the sister said. "You have _friends_ in Orlando?"

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 4, 2020)

Here's a thread on this topic from 11 years ago - 









						[2009] In the spirit of the season & for those who may remember BDK...
					

I'm not sure how many remember BDK (PJ Siegel), who we lost to acute myeloid leukemia in 2004.  Many also know that Fern's Jerry is fighting the same disease... Please read this blog post by a childhood friend of mine (who's quite an eloquent writer, even though his usual subject matter in this...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## wackymother (Aug 4, 2020)

How about BocaBum?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2020)

wackymother said:


> How about BocaBum?


That was actually @BocaBum99. Last Seen in 2019, but last posted in 2015. He was very active in in those old DC speculation threads, then dropped off. Kind of like PerryM, but not for the same reasons.


----------



## geekette (Aug 4, 2020)

yeah, I would expect Boca's biz took off and no time or need for tug.

another Jim, JLB.   I would expect he is on his boat enjoying fried chicken and cold beer.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 4, 2020)

geekette said:


> yeah, I would expect Boca's biz took off and no time or need for tug.
> 
> another Jim, JLB.   I would expect he is on his boat enjoying fried chicken and cold beer.




JLB... Sore looser. Sore Subject!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 4, 2020)

geekette said:


> yeah, I would expect Boca's biz took off and no time or need for tug.
> 
> another Jim, JLB.   I would expect he is on his boat enjoying fried chicken and cold beer.


He is on here posted quite a bit then went quiet and only posts occasionally (under different name)


----------



## GregT (Aug 5, 2020)

I keep in sporadic touch with @puckmanfl and he is doing just fine as an ER doc in Florida -- I don't know why he doesn't post anymore here on TUG but I know he still loves his Tampa Bay Lightning!

His name is Todd Haber and is a top notch guy.  Cheers Todd!!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## RX8 (Aug 5, 2020)

What about Rent_Share?  Hasn’t posted since 2015 but see he visited as recently as February.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe some day someone will post  “whatever happened to that guy with the angry baby face as an avatar?”  

To be clear, that is a stock photo and not of one of my kids.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2020)

DaveM, was the reason I purchased a resale Marriott's ts and saved some big dollars.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2020)

Doug26364,  had the very best timeshare reviews on TUG, He would take pictures of every timeshare resorts his family visited. From the entrance to the resort, to the check-in station, the kitchen appliances,  the silverware, pots and pans, the hallways,  the unit location map diagram on the back of the entrance door to the unit,
the entire timeshare villa, the kitchen, the bedroom, living & dining and bathroom areas. even the deck. He would take some amazing pictures of the whole timeshares resort, to give you that true feel of the resort. IMHO.
Thanks you Doug.

Doug, is still alive. He just do not post on TUG,liked he did in past years,
I really missed his photos.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> He passed away in 2014, I believe.  I still miss him. He was my personal timeshare guru, in addition to being a calm & steady straight shooter on everything having to do with timeshares & timeshare vacationing.
> 
> He was HOA-BOD president at a very nice Orlando timeshare that was proudly independent under his leadership & stayed that way until John passed away, when the corporate vultures that had been circling swooped in & took over.  He served in a similar capacity at a Cape Cod resort in Massachusetts.  He coined the name _Wastegate _for the entire WestGate timeshare enterprise, & spelled out all the detailed reasons for his disdain for WestGate right here in the pages of TUG-BBS.
> 
> ...


The late John Chase, just an outstanding and dedicated owner and board member at Cypress Pointe, Orlando, FL.

Cypress Pointe, is now under DRI.

I called my spouse The Commander in Chief, because John, called his spouse The Chief of Staff. LOL.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 5, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Maybe some day someone will post  “whatever happened to that guy with the angry baby face as an avatar?”
> 
> To be clear, that is a stock photo and not of one of my kids.


Oh, I thought you were Benjamin button


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 5, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I called my spouse The Commander in Chief, because John, called his spouse The Chief of Staff.


Small point of clarification*:*  It's my spouse who's _The Chief Of Staff_.  I'm not sure John Chase had a fanciful title for Mrs. Chase. (I don't think he did.)

TUG-BBS is the main place where I use _The Chief Of Staff_ in referring to my spouse, & hardly anywhere else.  As a result, most TUG people know who _The Chief Of Staff_ is without knowing that her name is Carol.  

One January when we were timeshare vacationing in Orlando, Marty Giggard, who was also timesharing in Orlando, knew we'd be there (from reading about it on TUG-BBS) & phoned us at our timeshare unit.  _The Chief Of Staff_ picked up & said Hello.  Marty, not knowing The Chief Of Staff's actual name, said, "Uh, is this _The Chief Of Staff _?"

As it happened, _The Chief Of Staff_ at the time was not all that familiar with the phrase, leading to some confusion at the start of the call until it all got sorted out. 

Marty was calling to invite us to an informal get-together of TUG people at her Wyndham Bonnet Creek unit, which was attended by John & Joanne Chase, among a sizable group of others.  It was the start of an annual tradition which migrated from Bonnet Creek to Golden Corral & has continued right on down the line, including January 2020.  With luck, the  Orlando TUG meet-up will be held again in January 2021 -- if not at Golden Corral, then possibly at somebody's timeshare unit.  I really hope the event happens.  It's been a January highlight ever since Marty Giggard called & asked for _The Chief Of Staff_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 5, 2020)

RX8 said:


> Maybe some day someone will post  “whatever happened to that guy with the angry baby face as an avatar?”
> 
> To be clear, that is a stock photo and not of one of my kids.



I always thought it was a current picture of you, as an angry old man.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Small point of clarification*:*  It's my spouse who's _The Chief Of Staff_.  I'm not sure John Chase had a fanciful title for Mrs. Chase. (I don't think he did.)
> 
> TUG-BBS is the main place where I use _The Chief Of Staff_ in referring to my spouse, & hardly anywhere else.  As a result, most TUG people know who _The Chief Of Staff_ is without knowing that her name is Carol.
> 
> ...


ditto and ditto . I only called my spouse The Commander in Chief on this website. Not@ home....... LOL.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2020)

AwayWeGo said:


> Small point of clarification*:*  It's my spouse who's _The Chief Of Staff_.  I'm not sure John Chase had a fanciful title for Mrs. Chase. (I don't think he did.)
> 
> TUG-BBS is the main place where I use _The Chief Of Staff_ in referring to my spouse, & hardly anywhere else.  As a result, most TUG people know who _The Chief Of Staff_ is without knowing that her name is Carol.
> 
> ...


Do you remember how John, felt about the new  management company that took over Sunterra and later his beloved Cypress Pointe Resort I.

No comment is needed from you or anyone else. IMO.


----------



## Dori (Aug 6, 2020)

I miss Shaggy, who would write hilarious posts about her many trips with her daughter Kelly. We had the good fortune to meet her at an early Golden Corral TUG lunch.

Dori


----------



## JudyH (Aug 6, 2020)

I met Fletch when we had a TUG meeting in the Poconos in early 2000s. He always called me Dr .
How about Maz who owned the Blue Whale timeshare on the beach in Southern CA and got incredible trades?


----------



## chellej (Aug 7, 2020)

Kurt Brown....I think he just quit participating...Really enjoyed his sense of humor


----------



## cerralee (Aug 7, 2020)

I also recall “ fletch” if I recall correctly he became involved with “ the other side”.


----------



## chellej (Aug 7, 2020)

cerralee said:


> I also recall “ fletch” if I recall correctly he became involved with “ the other side”.


bigfrank too


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 7, 2020)

chellej said:


> bigfrank too


Bigfrank sitll hangs out in his hottub at another TS site.


----------



## chellej (Aug 7, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bigfrank sitll hangs out in his hottub at another TS site.


  I was assuming when ceralee said "the other side" she meant the other timeshare site


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 7, 2020)

cerralee said:


> I also recall “ fletch” if I recall correctly he became involved with “ the other side”.





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bigfrank sitll hangs out in his hottub at another TS site.





chellej said:


> I was assuming when ceralee said "the other side" she meant the other timeshare site


When she said "the other side" regarding fletch, I took that as a reference to fletch's decision to become a TS sales person with Marriott.  I don't recall seeing Fletch much at the other site.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2020)

I miss BocaBum99.  He was great at advice, and we met him once on Oahu.  He lives there.  Maybe he doesn't live there, anymore.  He had some brilliant sons, too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 7, 2020)

Emmy was iconnections and Taffy something, and she seems to be having problems getting back to TUG.  I miss her and need to just call.  She and Peter were people we tried to see while on Maui.  I hope they go in 2021.  We plan on staying on Maui for at least six weeks next year.  What else am I going to do with all of my weeks?


----------



## silentg (Aug 7, 2020)

Ray Harper was the best, we met once and talked on here many times. He passed away.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 7, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bigfrank sitll hangs out in his hottub at another TS site.


Sometimes also referred to as "over yonder"


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 7, 2020)

I remember Joann from Lehigh and also Conch Man, he passed away


----------



## grupp (Aug 7, 2020)

cerralee said:


> I also recall “ fletch” if I recall correctly he became involved with “ the other side”.



I am fairly certain Fletch still around, but under a new name. Last I knew he had left Marriott and was working for Disney.

He was (or is) the most knowledgeable timeshare person I have ever seen on these boards. For those of use who have been around long enough will remember his 5-2-1 rule for buying timeshares.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 7, 2020)

grupp said:


> For those of use who have been around long enough will remember his 5-2-1 rule for buying timeshares.



Ok, you have me curious now. What is the 5-2-1 rule for buying timeshares?

All I know is the 5-2-1 rule to survive a timeshare presentation - 5 shots of tequila, 2 closed ears and 1 90 minute timer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 7, 2020)

grupp said:


> I am fairly certain Fletch still around, but under a new name. Last I knew he had left Marriott and was working for Disney.
> 
> He was (or is) the most knowledgeable timeshare person I have ever seen on these boards. For those of use who have been around long enough will remember his 5-2-1 rule for buying timeshares.


It appears he is now @jlf58 









						What ever happened to Fletch (2012)
					

Last time I heard he was with Marriot in there timeshare dept. I miss all the great information and help he provided to the group.




					tugbbs.com
				




As I recall, the 5-2-1 referred to maximum price a person should pay for a "top flight" resale timeshare, such as a Marriott or DVC.  $5k was the max for red season, $2k the max for white, $1k for blue. I think the 5-2-1 rule went out the window after the timeshare market crashed in 2008.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 7, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Emmy was iconnections and Taffy something, and she seems to be having problems getting back to TUG.  I miss her and need to just call.  She and Peter were people we tried to see while on Maui.  I hope they go in 2021.  We plan on staying on Maui for at least six weeks next year.  What else am I going to do with all of my weeks?



I tried calling Emmy a couple weeks ago and neither her home nor mobile numbers were active. Hopefully she and Peter are ok and healthy. We have met them a couple times when we at NCV and once in Maui.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 7, 2020)

WOW...
iconnections = Emmy Davies her cat was part of her avatar named Taffy. Also met her in NY. Also friends on FB. (Yes FB.. no rant today) Just sent her a message on FB.
Flectch  Yes I met him Ocean Point in 2012.
Bocabum Yes I met him years ago when he was in NY


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 8, 2020)

what happened to @OldGuy ?


----------



## Brett (Aug 8, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> what happened to @OldGuy ?



I remember oldguy !


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2020)

One thing that happened is lots of us became old guys also. 

Middle age. Late middle age. Late-late middle age. Late-late-late middle age.  Then geezerhood.  

( Fret not.  It beats the alternative. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2020)

There was also @DanCali , but he has recently made a reappearance!


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 8, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> what happened to @OldGuy ?


He comes on once and awhile. He was formally jlb.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 8, 2020)

billymach4 said:


> WOW...
> iconnections = Emmy Davies her cat was part of her avatar named Taffy. Also met her in NY. Also friends on FB. (Yes FB.. no rant today) Just sent her a message on FB.
> Flectch  Yes I met him Ocean Point in 2012.
> Bocabum Yes I met him years ago when he was in NY


I don't believe Emmy has been active on Facebook for quite awhile either.  She belongs to a group of ladies that I also belong to.  I know some of them had been trying to reach her as well.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 8, 2020)

chellej said:


> bigfrank too


Big Frank introduced  me to TUG. 

There was also  a very active English  member from I think around  Bristol  ?? Cant recall name
..and Blues. He is still active ?


----------



## kwelty (Aug 8, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Big Frank introduced me to TUG.



Big Frank (I think he is the same one) has his own TS message board, Timeshare Forums, but it's not very active.  Carolinian is a moderator there and he use to post quite a bit here, but no more.  I always wondered why they both left.
Carolinian was very knowledgeable about timeshares on the Outer Banks and his advice influenced me to purchase at the Outer Banks Beach Club, which I'm very glad that I did about 12 years ago.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 8, 2020)

kwelty said:


> Big Frank (I think he is the same one) has his own TS message board, Timeshare Forums, but it's not very active.  Carolinian is a moderator there and he use to post quite a bit here, but no more.  I always wondered why they both left.


Yeah, that board is all but but dead.  Every once in a while I just check out the main page where it lists the threads with the latest activity, and there are usually only a handful that have had any activity in the last month.

Kurt


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 8, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> He comes on once and awhile. He was formally jlb.


Ahhhhhh under cover and incognito


----------



## nerodog (Aug 8, 2020)

kwelty said:


> Big Frank (I think he is the same one) has his own TS message board, Timeshare Forums, but it's not very active.  Carolinian is a moderator there and he use to post quite a bit here, but no more.  I always wondered why they both left.
> Carolinian was very knowledgeable about timeshares on the Outer Banks and his advice influenced me to purchase at the Outer Banks Beach Club, which I'm very glad that I did about 12 years ago.


I remember  Carolinian  as well.. great postings!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Yeah, that board is all but but dead.  Every once in a while I just check out the main page where it lists the threads with the latest activity, and there are usually only a handful that have had any activity in the last month.
> 
> Kurt


I pop over there a couple times a year, but as you say, there is no real action. There hasn't been a post in the Marriott forum over there since January 2019.


----------



## geekette (Aug 8, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> He comes on once and awhile. He was formally jlb.


thank you!   I do remember when he adopted the new one, just couldn't remember what it was!  I guess it has been a long time since anyone referred to Slimey Slough!


----------



## cerralee (Aug 9, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When she said "the other side" regarding fletch, I took that as a reference to fletch's decision to become a TS sales person with Marriott.  I don't recall seeing Fletch much at the other site.


 I wonder if any tuggers ever found themselves sitting across the table from fletch how the conversation would evolve?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 9, 2020)

cerralee said:


> I wonder if any tuggers ever found themselves sitting across the table from fletch how the conversation would evolve?


I thought Fletch worked in telesales?


----------



## KarenLK (Aug 11, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> I tried calling Emmy a couple weeks ago and neither her home nor mobile numbers were active. Hopefully she and Peter are ok and healthy. We have met them a couple times when we at NCV and once in Maui.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Still looking for Emmy, a year later.....


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 11, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I think Ron sold off everything several years ago when he moved to California.  Last I knew, he was out of the timeshare game, and enjoying life on his huge boat.
> 
> Dave


No he gave up the boat and is in Florida I believe. I just asked him last week when he posted


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> No he gave up the boat and is in Florida I believe. I just asked him last week when he posted



Hope he's doing well.  We had some nice chats.

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 11, 2021)

We went to New Orleans in 2003. We were waiting  for a train and talking to strangers. Then the man asked me if I was rapmarks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 11, 2021)

KarenLK said:


> Still looking for Emmy, a year later.....



Nothing at this end either. We even stopped by her favorite resort in Laguna Beach last year and asked them to pass a message along to her to contact me. It’s a small resort with friendly staff, so I thought that may work. But to no avail.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 11, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> Nothing at this end either. We even stopped by her favorite resort in Laguna Beach last year and asked them to pass a message along to her to contact me. It’s a small resort with friendly staff, so I thought that may work. But to no avail.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Pam Fuller has been in touch with Emmie the last 6 months. 
She is no longer on the internet

A longtime member we lost who was the queen of RCI sightings and worked with @BocaBum99 is @lawren2

Many friends here @joycapecod and @IreneLF and @Avery and @wackymother  and @happymum and @mpizza and @sydney and @jackio and @chriskre


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 11, 2021)

There was the day when a stranger knocked on my door and said, hi I’m Bruce the tugger.  I almost called the vice squad


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 11, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> There was the day when a stranger knocked on my door and said, hi I’m Bruce the tugger.  I almost called the vice squad


How does that even happen?  There must be a story behind that.


----------



## pittle (Aug 11, 2021)

Pam Fuller is active on Frank's site. Her online name is  bezerk.  I keep up with her somewhat.  We have been in PV at the same time and had lunch.  She is very active on Trip Advisor forums.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 11, 2021)

jlp879 said:


> How does that even happen?  There must be a story behind that.


@brucecz (RIP) was a well known Bluegreen Christmas Mountain mega UDI owner. @rapmarks owns a home in that area and discusses it freely (I am not giving away secrets) 
So the fact that Bruce knocked on her door makes perfect sense! 

The reference to the vice squad is another matter.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 11, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought Fletch worked in telesales?


He moved from Marriott to DVC the last I heard.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 11, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> @brucecz (RIP) was a well known Bluegreen Christmas Mountain mega UDI owner. @rapmarks owns a home in that area and discusses it freely (I am not giving away secrets)
> So the fact that Bruce knocked on her door makes perfect sense!
> 
> The reference to the vice squad is another matter.


Bruce had just started on tug at that time. I met Lauren at Christmas mountain also, she was attending a conference at Chula Vista.and several other tuggers too.   I posted a picture of Bruce on the pictures of tuggers thread a long time ago.
sorry, checked and can’t find the picture


----------



## joestein (Aug 11, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> Then there was I think his name was Ron Parise? He was a big Wydham owner/renter. Always had good tips on how to rent out Wyndham.


I have seen Ron post recently


----------



## joestein (Aug 11, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> @PerryM and @SteamboatBill are in self exile as far as I know. Had falling out with previous members. Perry tried to go his own way with his own forum back when Marriott introduced DC and it had a little traction but then petered out. Last I found was that the domain no longer existed. It is possible he is here just posting under a different username.
> 
> There was @cmh that passed away several years ago. His avatar was of John Candy.
> 
> Others come, and then go. Some stick around longer than others. Why some move on is a mystery.


Perry still posts.  I think he is CoSkier or something like that.


----------



## cmh (Aug 11, 2021)

I'm cmh and I'm happy to report that I'm not dead!


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 11, 2021)

cmh said:


> I'm cmh and I'm happy to report that I'm not dead!


The member @dioxide45 was referring to was Charles….he posted on the Marriott board and owned a 3BR Gold Grande Vista week. He died unexpectedly and was under 40.  Always a nice guy. Maybe @CMB ?

This thread made me reach out to @bigfrank He is well and still maintains TS4Ms. Like most he has been staying close to home this past year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> The member @dioxide45 was referring to was Charles….he posted on the Marriott board and owned a 3BR Gold Grande Vista week. He died unexpectedly and was under 40.  Always a nice guy. Maybe @CMB ?
> 
> This thread made me reach out to @bigfrank He is well and still maintains TS4Ms. Like most he has been staying close to home this past year.


You are thinking of @CMF. Yes, he passed away unexpectedly quite young.








						CMF Gravely Ill
					

I hope this okay to post here. I am Charles Fernandez's friend on FB. A while back he posted that he had terminal thyroid cancer but he was optimistic because he had been accepted into an NIH trial. Today his wife posted that he is in ICU and that the disease is gaining ground. CMF used to post...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2021)

joestein said:


> Perry still posts.  I think he is CoSkier or something like that.


 Interesting. I wasn't aware that @CO skier was @PerryM. Can anyone confirm? The Skier fella does block their profile.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 11, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting. I wasn't aware that @CO skier was @PerryM. Can anyone confirm? The Skier fella does block their profile.


What do you mean by "blocking?"

I do not recall Ever "blocking" or "ignoring" anyone, anywhere.

I just double-checked my profile; no one is on my "ignore" list.

I can assure anyone who is interested that I am not the same person as TUG PerryM.  Neither was I ever a Wyndham attorney or a current or past Employee of Wyndham.  I must, though, strike a certain conspiratorial cord with the Wyndham Mega Renters and ex-Renters.

I learned a lot from PerryM's posts back in the day about using my WorldMark membership to exchange through Interval International for unbelievable ski vacations during New Years.  I vaguely recall posting about send him 100 bucks "thank you" if I knew his address.  His advice, for me, was worth more than 10 times that.

Things have changed a lot since my most memorable New-Years-ski-trip-at-Grand-Timber-Lodge in 2012 and especially with Marriot exchanges.  It was sublime while it lasted.

edited to add:  I never read any indication that PerryM owned or cared about Club Wyndham, which is surprising, since he owned WorldMark by Wyndham.  He would have done much better buying into Club Wyndham VIP at retail for the cancel-cancel-rebook-upgrade (for as long as it lasted) than buying into Elara.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 11, 2021)

CO skier said:


> What do you mean by "blocking?"
> 
> I do not recall Ever "blocking" or "ignoring" anyone, anywhere.
> 
> I just double-checked my profile; no one is on my "ignore" list.


It seems that you block your TUG profile, likely to only those that you are following, or perhaps those following you. It means one can't easily see what other posts you have on the forum. That is what I was referring to.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 12, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> The member @dioxide45 was referring to was Charles….he posted on the Marriott board and owned a 3BR Gold Grande Vista week. He died unexpectedly and was under 40.  Always a nice guy. Maybe @CMB ?
> 
> This thread made me reach out to @bigfrank He is well and still maintains TS4Ms. Like most he has been staying close to home this past year.


Big Frank td me about TUG.  There was also this guy from England..Bristol area I think who posted alot....


----------



## jme (Aug 12, 2021)

Also there's Beaglemom3.

She lived in Boston but moved to Ireland to live her dream----a bucolic hillside cottage that should be a calendar photo! 
We met her about 10 years ago on a trip to Boston, our first, and she drove us around the countryside and spent the day with us. 
A most gracious and sweet lady. She was a nurse (RN) and also an attorney, and loved to travel---she loved France. 
Tried to contact her several times but to no avail. 
Jeanne, where are you????


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 12, 2021)

How about ones we wish would stop posting?

oh wait, thats my ignore list…


----------



## RX8 (Aug 12, 2021)

jme said:


> Also there's Beaglemom3.
> 
> She lived in Boston but moved to Ireland to live her dream----a bucolic hillside cottage that should be a calendar photo!
> We met her about 10 years ago on a trip to Boston, our first, and she drove us around the countryside and spent the day with us.
> ...



She is out there somewhere!  Her TUG profile shows she last visited on July 20, 2021.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Aug 12, 2021)

CO skier said:


> I can assure anyone who is interested that I am not the same person as TUG PerryM.  Neither was I ever a Wyndham attorney or a current or past Employee of Wyndham.  I must, though, strike a certain conspiratorial cord with the Wyndham Mega Renters and ex-Renters.
> 
> I learned a lot from PerryM's posts back in the day about using my WorldMark membership to exchange through Interval International for unbelievable ski vacations during New Years.  I vaguely recall posting about send him 100 bucks "thank you" if I knew his address.  His advice, for me, was worth more than 10 times that.



I also learned a ton from PerryM, but I no longer own Marriott. I saw him on facebook many years ago, but not even sure if he is still alive now. He was a snowboarder (not skiier) and he also bought a 4 bedroom Elara (when it was westgate) and I often think about that when I am at Elara (as a Hilton member). I wanted to buy WorldMart after reading his posts, but decided it was too much work.

BocaBum99 did move to Hawaii and I am not sure what happened to him, but he was a bluegreen guru.

SteamboatBill was a huge DVC owner/megarenter and I have seen him on some DVC sites and his posts were always funny, but I guess he pissed off too many tugers. In fact, I bought DVC points based on some of his analytics and I can easily sell for a profit thanks to him and other DVC members posting how easy it was to buy and rent DVC.

Not sure about the others....


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2021)

CO skier said:


> I can assure anyone who is interested that I am not the same person as TUG PerryM.


If one was PerryM, we certainly wouldn't expect them to admit it...


----------



## jme (Aug 12, 2021)

RX8 said:


> She is out there somewhere!  Her TUG profile shows she last visited on July 20, 2021.



Wow, that's the first sign of life in a long time!  I looked a month or two ago, and nothing!  Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2021)

jme said:


> Also there's Beaglemom3.
> 
> She lived in Boston but moved to Ireland to live her dream----a bucolic hillside cottage that should be a calendar photo!
> We met her about 10 years ago on a trip to Boston, our first, and she drove us around the countryside and spent the day with us.
> ...


Jeanne posts on another site where some of the "ladies" have gone.  She's still around, but I haven't seen her posting much here.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 12, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Jeanne posts on another site where some of the "ladies" have gone.  She's still around, but I haven't seen her posting much here.


I am Facebook friends with @Beaglemom3 - as far as I know all is well with her. Still in Boston/Ireland


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 12, 2021)

Kathy Q passed away in 2018.  

Fern, DaveM and KathyQ were the TUG leader of several TUG Group cruises I put together.  

It has been some time since we did a group cruise. Not sure when cruising will be recovered enough to try it again.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 12, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> BocaBum99 did move to Hawaii and I am not sure what happened to him, but he was a bluegreen guru.


I believe Bocabum is timesharing in heaven now.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 12, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I believe Bocabum is timesharing in heaven now.


Oh, no, really? I thought he was a pretty young guy. Sad to hear.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 12, 2021)

wackymother said:


> Oh, no, really? I thought he was a pretty young guy. Sad to hear.


I thought he was young too.  Hard to find an obit under his tug name


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 12, 2021)

Conch Man passed away.  He was a great guy.  I didn’t know how to do an avatar, and he put Anika Sorenstam picture up for mine. When I met Lauren2 , she was expecting someone younger and blonder.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 12, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> Conch Man passed away.  He was a great guy.  I didn’t know how to do an avatar, and he put Anika Sorenstam picture up for mine. When I met Lauren2 , she was expecting someone younger and blonder.


Yeah - I was thinking of The Conch Man, not BocaBum99.  My mistake.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 12, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Pam Fuller has been in touch with Emmie the last 6 months.
> She is no longer on the internet
> 
> A longtime member we lost who was the queen of RCI sightings and worked with @BocaBum99 is @lawren2
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I touched base with Pam on Trip Advisor and she said she hasn’t been in contact with Emmy in quite a while. Emmy changed her phone numbers and isn’t using the internet anymore either. I tried and hope she and Peter are doing well. Maybe we will get lucky and bump into them in Laguna Beach. 

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## chriskre (Aug 12, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Pam Fuller has been in touch with Emmie the last 6 months.
> She is no longer on the internet
> 
> A longtime member we lost who was the queen of RCI sightings and worked with @BocaBum99 is @lawren2
> ...



I'm still here although I Don't post anymore.
I rarely travel out of South and Central Florida either, so I don't do much in the way of fancy exchanges anymore.
It's just boring Orlando and South Florida beach exchanges.  Stuff that's fairly easy to get thanks to what I learned
here on TUG.  

I'm more active on Facebook because most of my e-commerce and support groups are there.  I wish I had the
time and the health to continue to travel but life got in my way.  Sigh.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 13, 2021)

chriskre said:


> I'm still here although I Don't post anymore.
> I rarely travel out of South and Central Florida either, so I don't do much in the way of fancy exchanges anymore.
> It's just boring Orlando and South Florida beach exchanges.  Stuff that's fairly easy to get thanks to what I learned
> here on TUG.
> ...




Great to "see you" - I think you posted on the DISBOARDS too.  I think you have DVC too or exchanged into it often?

Wishing you good health and more traveling even if it's mostly in Orlando.  Stop by here once in a while


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 13, 2021)

I miss the argumentative, pompous, polarizing, condescending diatribes that only @jarta (aka”Salty”) could deliver. He was a Chicago attorney that passed away several years ago, and had a love hate relationship with Vistana, and this bbs. He would start fights just because he enjoyed fighting it out behind the keyboard, IMO. No one else has ever made my ignore list, yet.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2021)

I didn't know jarta passed away (or I've forgotten!) - how did you find that out? He got sent to Band Camp in 2013.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 13, 2021)

Not sure what happened to @Sea Six? Hasn't been seen or posted on TUG since January.


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 13, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> I didn't know jarta passed away (or I've forgotten!) - how did you find that out? He got sent to Band Camp in 2013.


I thought for sure I read it on here in a vistana thread


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2021)

It could be - as I tell my kids: I lost that brain cell!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2021)

He still visited TUG occasionally in 2014 and 2015.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 13, 2021)

alexadeparis said:


> I miss the argumentative, pompous, polarizing, condescending diatribes that only @jarta (aka”Salty”) could deliver. He was a Chicago attorney that passed away several years ago, and had a love hate relationship with Vistana, and this bbs. He would start fights just because he enjoyed fighting it out behind the keyboard, IMO. No one else has ever made my ignore list, yet.


He was brilliant.  And salty.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 13, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> If one was PerryM, we certainly wouldn't expect them to admit it...


Just refuting the conspiracy theory from the source.

I have no interest in Marriot Vacation Club, unlike PerryM.  I do not recall that he ever posted in the Wyndham Forum, so there is that circumstantial evidence against the conspiracy theory.

What inquiring minds _really_ want to know is where joestein came up with his conspiracy theory that somehow I am PerryM of old?  That would be a hoot.



joestein said:


> Perry still posts.  I think he is CoSkier or something like that.


----------



## am1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Not going to read all the posts but why not a hall of fame? Seems some of you are really attached to others.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 13, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I believe Bocabum is timesharing in heaven now.


@kriskoski would know


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 14, 2021)

Surprised to see this thread pop back to life after a year!


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 14, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> Surprised to see this thread pop back to life after a year!



Threads do that better than people. 

Although one forum I participate on elsewhere online had someone leave (and a friend of theirs announce their untimely death) only to later re-appear. Apparently the rumours of their death were exaggerated.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 14, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Big Frank introduced  me to TUG.
> 
> There was also  a very active English  member from I think around  Bristol  ?? Cant recall name
> ..and Blues. He is still active ?


His name was Keith.


----------



## joestein (Aug 14, 2021)

CO skier said:


> Just refuting the conspiracy theory from the source.
> 
> I have no interest in Marriot Vacation Club, unlike PerryM.  I do not recall that he ever posted in the Wyndham Forum, so there is that circumstantial evidence against the conspiracy theory.
> 
> What inquiring minds _really_ want to know is where joestein came up with his conspiracy theory that somehow I am PerryM of old?  That would be a hoot.



I thought you showed up a little bit after Perry M disappeared andI thought I have read some posts either by you or others that connected you to Perry M.


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 14, 2021)

alexadeparis said:


> I thought for sure I read it on here in a vistana thread


@DavidnRobin posted in the WSJ thread in 2019 @jarta ‘s name followed by RIP, although that may have been metaphorical, re-reading for context. I originally took it literally.

So I just googled him. He isn’t licensed as an attorney anymore in IL, so that could mean he is dead, or maybe just retired, because I could not find an obituary. He has disappeared from the internet. However, I did find that he had been banned from several other forums for his typical behavior, so we weren’t the only ones suffering. But he would be at LEAST 80 at this point so who knows If he is still alive or not? But he’s “Dead” here, regardless, which is all that matters, really.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure what happened to @Sea Six? Hasn't been seen or posted on TUG since January.


He posted on the jeopardy thread recently and I think he is still around. He caught Covid early but recovered. Many years sea six, conch man, Joann from Lehigh, jlb all met for lunch at our club in Florida


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2021)

joestein said:


> Perry still posts.  I think he is CoSkier or something like that.


I just saw that is not true, so I edited my post.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I believe Bocabum is timesharing in heaven now.


He was very young.  He couldn't have been older than about 50, right?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2021)

Off topic, but a person from where I grew up is putting together a fourth pictoral history of The ancestors who settled my neighborhood. i sent  him my 1950 first grade class picture and I could name people in it that I have not seen for sixty plus years   It is funny what we remember


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 14, 2021)

I missed DaveM...... I know he moved to Sun City on Hilton Head Island, SC some years ago. He was a Marriott's expert. IMHO.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> He posted on the jeopardy thread recently and I think he is still around. He caught Covid early but recovered. Many years sea six, conch man, Joann from Lehigh, jlb all met for lunch at our club in Florida


By "recent" it would have to be at least from January 2021. He hasn't been seen online or posted since then.


			https://tugbbs.com/forums/search/275110/


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> By "recent" it would have to be at least from January 2021. He hasn't been seen online or posted since then.
> 
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/search/275110/


He was saying jeopardy should be taken off the air and wheel of fortune, quite vehemently. It was November 15, 2020 and the post was recently resurrected.  Had levar burton in title


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> He was saying jeopardy should be taken off the air and wheel of fortune, quite vehemently. It was November 15, 2020 and the post was recently resurrected.  Had levar burton in title


Yeah, I saw that post too. It was quite a while ago and his postings seemed to have stopped completely back in January. I met him a few years ago when we stayed at the Westin Lagunamar.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 15, 2021)

joestein said:


> I thought you showed up a little bit after Perry M disappeared andI thought I have read some posts either by you or others that connected you to Perry M.


I do not know when PerryM "disappeared."  I definitely joined TUG in time (years before his absence?) to personally benefit from a number of his posts.

Rumors.  I never saw any of the rumored posts, or would have set the record straight then.  

In the end, it does not matter to me.  PerryM was clearly more knowledgeable about Interval International than I was, so in a way, it would be a compliment that I cannot live up to.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 15, 2021)

PerryM bought a Honua Kai unit on Maui.  Not a timeshare.  He talked about renting it successfully.  He was a bigtime renter.  He saw value in timeshares as a means of income.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2021)

CO skier said:


> I do not know when PerryM "disappeared." I definitely joined TUG in time (years before his absence?) to personally benefit from a number of his posts.


Your profiles state otherwise. @PerryM pretty much disappeared after Marriott rolled out the Destinations Club program. His last post was in July 2010 and the program rolled out in June 2010. Yes, he last logged into the forum in 2015, but you did come around not long after he "disappeared" as your TUG join date is in 2012. So what profile were you using before 2010 to have personally benefited from a number of his posts?

*About PerryM*
PerryM was very active in the Marriott DC speculation and rumor threads. He would talk about how awful the program was likely to be. After Marriott rolled out the DC program, the program was the best thing since sliced bread. He started his own website and forum (TimeshareWizard) and also created an e-book. He tried to syphon people from TUG over to his Timeshare Wizard forums. I don't know if his profile was permanently banned from TUG, but there were a few bans and post deletions after he tried to promote his own website. Up until about six or seven years ago that site was still active but had been pretty much defunct for many years. Looking at ICANN it looks like he may have let it expire as it has a domain registration date now sometime in 2017 and is parked and parked and for sale.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2021)

i have been on tug at least twenty years and cannot remember Perry M   I think I don’t read the name of the poster, just the post.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> i have been on tug at least twenty years and cannot remember Perry M   I think I don’t read the name of the poster, just the post.


You must not own Marriott?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 15, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> i have been on tug at least twenty years and cannot remember Perry M   I think I don’t read the name of the poster, just the post.



Perry hasn't been banned from all of TUG. If I'm remembering correctly, in the wake of the DC inception and Perry's complete turnaround when he realized he could make money off it, DaveM warned him that every one of his posts which promoted his new website/business would be automatically deleted. Instead of stopping his own business promotion, Perry chose to stop posting in any TUG forums on any subject.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> Perry hasn't been banned from all of TUG. If I'm remembering correctly, in the wake of the DC inception and Perry's complete turnaround when he realized he could make money off it, DaveM warned him that every one of his posts which promoted his new website/business would be automatically deleted. Instead of stopping his own business promotion, Perry chose to stop posting in any TUG forums on any subject.


I wonder how much money he really made off of it


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> You must not own Marriott?


No


----------



## joestein (Aug 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Your profiles state otherwise. @PerryM pretty much disappeared after Marriott rolled out the Destinations Club program. His last post was in July 2010 and the program rolled out in June 2010. Yes, he last logged into the forum in 2015, but you did come around not long after he "disappeared" as your TUG join date is in 2012. So what profile were you using before 2010 to have personally benefited from a number of his posts?
> 
> *About PerryM*
> PerryM was very active in the Marriott DC speculation and rumor threads. He would talk about how awful the program was likely to be. After Marriott rolled out the DC program, the program was the best thing since sliced bread. He started his own website and forum (TimeshareWizard) and also created an e-book. He tried to syphon people from TUG over to his Timeshare Wizard forums. I don't know if his profile was permanently banned from TUG, but there were a few bans and post deletions after he tried to promote his own website. Up until about six or seven years ago that site was still active but had been pretty much defunct for many years. Looking at ICANN it looks like he may have let it expire as it has a domain registration date now sometime in 2017 and is parked and parked and for sale.



I recall he paid a ton of money (close to 100k?) for a penthouse unit in the PH Tower in Las Vegas - I think it was a Westgate.  Maybe it was 2 fixed weeks that encompassed Christmas and New Years..   He insisted it was teh deal of a lifetime and a spirited discussion soon followed.

Joe


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 15, 2021)

alexadeparis said:


> @DavidnRobin posted in the WSJ thread in 2019 @jarta ‘s name followed by RIP, although that may have been metaphorical, re-reading for context. I originally took it literally.
> 
> So I just googled him. He isn’t licensed as an attorney anymore in IL, so that could mean he is dead, or maybe just retired, because I could not find an obituary. He has disappeared from the internet. However, I did find that he had been banned from several other forums for his typical behavior, so we weren’t the only ones suffering. But he would be at LEAST 80 at this point so who knows If he is still alive or not? But he’s “Dead” here, regardless, which is all that matters, really.


I did find an obituary with his name several years ago but he had a rather common name so I was not sure if it was him or not.


----------



## am1 (Aug 15, 2021)

joestein said:


> I recall he paid a ton of money (close to 100k?) for a penthouse unit in the PH Tower in Las Vegas - I think it was a Westgate.  Maybe it was 2 fixed weeks that encompassed Christmas and New Years..   He insisted it was teh deal of a lifetime and a spirited discussion soon followed.
> 
> Joe



If so a mark of the worst kind.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Your profiles state otherwise. @PerryM pretty much disappeared after Marriott rolled out the Destinations Club program. His last post was in July 2010 and the program rolled out in June 2010. Yes, he last logged into the forum in 2015, but you did come around not long after he "disappeared" as your TUG join date is in 2012.


Since you are so persistent in your conspiracy theory ...

Attached is a section of a .pdf file I found on my computer from 11/6/2011.  It revolutionized my thinking about Interval International exchanges through WorldMark and definitely amplified my success in scoring premium New Years ski vacations through Interval International.  This is the post that was worth thousands to me, and why I would have sent PerryM 100 bucks if I knew his address.

The TUG post by PerryM was dated December 18, 2007 at 1:32 a.m.  (I was not a Tug member in 2007; it was from researching past TUG posts.)

This obviously begs the question, "If I were PerryM, why would I save a .pdf file on my computer 4 years after PerryM posted what he knew?"



dioxide45 said:


> So what profile were you using before 2010 to have personally benefited from a number of his posts?


It has been 10 years.  I definitely recall joining TUG as a member before reading a post about how to associate my membership to upgrade my "guest" status.  It was not automatic then, and I do not know if it is automatically associated now.  I must have been a member/guest in 2011 when I saved this file.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2021)

CO skier said:


> Since you are so persistent in your conspiracy theory ...
> 
> Attached is a section of a .pdf file I found on my computer from 11/6/2011.  It revolutionized my thinking about Interval International exchanges through WorldMark and definitely amplified my success in scoring premium New Years ski vacations through Interval International.  This is the post that was worth thousands to me, and why I would have sent PerryM 100 bucks if I knew his address.
> 
> ...


I am not making a claim you are PerryM, just posting to the effect of your responses raise question as to the timeline. Your profile clearly indicates you joined the forums in September 2012;


----------



## CO skier (Aug 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not making a claim you are PerryM, just posting to the effect of your responses raise question as to the timeline. Your profile clearly indicates you joined the forums in September 2012;
> View attachment 38750


No, I associated my TUG membership with my guest profile on September 18, 2012.  That is what your highlight reflects.  I saved a .pdf file from TUG on 11/6/2011, almost a year earlier from a post by PerryM in 2007.  Apply a little logic.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2021)

CO skier said:


> No, I associated my TUG membership with my guest profile on September 18, 2012.  That is what your highlight reflects.  I saved a .pdf file from TUG on 11/6/2011, almost a year earlier from a post by PerryM in 2007.  Apply a little logic.


I am applying logic. What I stated is how it works. That date indicates the date you joined the forums, not the date you associated your TUG membership to your forums profile using the BBS Member Codeword. I joined the forum in May 2006, but I didn't become a paid TUG member until February 2007. However that date in my profile still shows May 2006.




You must have been using a different profile on the forums other than @CO skier prior to September 2012 or you were just browsing and not signed into the forums. You certainly could have been browsing the forums not signed in for years before actually signing up and posting.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> You must have been using a different profile on the forums other than @CO skier prior to September 2012 or you were just browsing and not signed into the forums. You certainly could have been browsing the forums not signed in for years before actually signing up and posting.


There you have it.  Logical.

I honestly do not remember which; it has been 10 years.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2021)

CO skier said:


> There you have it.  Logical.
> 
> I honestly do not remember which; it has been 10 years.


That's it! You answered the question. You were using the @PerryM profile prior to September 2012.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> That's it! You answered the question. You were using the @PerryM profile prior to September 2012.


----------



## joestein (Aug 16, 2021)

CO skier said:


>


Check out the hats on those cashiers.  That is so 60s/70s.

Oh... btw....You are protesting way too much.   Reminds me exactly of Perry M.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 2, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure what happened to @Sea Six? Hasn't been seen or posted on TUG since January.





rapmarks said:


> He posted on the jeopardy thread recently and I think he is still around. He caught Covid early but recovered. Many years sea six, conch man, Joann from Lehigh, jlb all met for lunch at our club in Florida


Digging up an old thread. I think this may be the obituary for @Sea Six. Can't really find anything online about him, but it matches up with a Facebook profile of the Carl that I met at the Westin Lagunamar many years ago. Even photos of him at the Westin Lagunamar in Cancun. If correct, it looks like he passed only a few days after last posting on TUG in January 2021.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Digging up an old thread. I think this may be the obituary for @Sea Six. Can't really find anything online about him, but it matches up with a Facebook profile of the Carl that I met at the Westin Lagunamar many years ago. Even photos of him at the Westin Lagunamar in Cancun. If correct, it looks like he passed only a few days after last posting on TUG in January 2021.


Wow. The Facebook picture does resemble the person I met many years ago snd the age seems correct


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 3, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I did find an obituary with his name several years ago but he had a rather common name so I was not sure if it was him or not.


A month ago an obituary for a 101 year old woman named Dorothy was sent out to our hoa. I thought it was Dorothy on the corner. Imagine my surprise when I was playing golf, her shutter went up and she appeared on the lanai. There are two 101 year old Dorothy in our neighborhood. to top it off the obit mentioned  daughter Roe and Dorothy on the corner has daughter Roe.


----------



## EZ-ED (Apr 5, 2022)

billymach4 said:


> Then there was another guy? He was a machinist / welder? Had his own shop. Used to post about Marsh on Marriott points. How to get the best deal on hotel stays? Can't think of his name?


Camachinist is who you are referring to. I believe he went to another another timeshare board when there was a blow-up years ago of TUG members who had major disagreements on what could be posted on this BB.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2022)

EZ-ED said:


> Camachinist is who you are referring to. I believe he went to another another timeshare board when there was a blow-up years ago of TUG members who had major disagreements on what could be posted on this BB.


So, is that other forum officially defunct now? I just tried to go there and got a popup for username and password. Not the username and password screen you would get to log in to the forum. Looked like a popup to access something else. I clicked cancel and got an access denied.


----------



## EZ-ED (Apr 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So, is that other forum officially defunct now? I just tried to go there and got a popup for username and password. Not the username and password screen you would get to log in to the forum. Looked like a popup to access something else. I clicked cancel and got an access denied.


I don't know as I rarely went there to begin with and have now forgot what they called it. I check in here on occasion to see what is going on but since we sold all our timeshares in 2012 and only use getaways, which seem to rapidly be disappearing and we will not be renewing our II membership when it expires, and most likely to join the ranks of former Tuggers.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> So, is that other forum officially defunct now? I just tried to go there and got a popup for username and password. Not the username and password screen you would get to log in to the forum. Looked like a popup to access something else. I clicked cancel and got an access denied.


According to ICANN, the registration for the domain will expire on 2022-05-24 20:09:09 UTC, so we will see if it is renewed. Last time I was able to log on, there was very little activity, that was over a year ago.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2022)

EZ-ED said:


> I don't know as I rarely went there to begin with and have now forgot what they called it. I check in here on occasion to see what is going on but since we sold all our timeshares in 2012 and only use getaways, which seem to rapidly be disappearing and we will not be renewing our II membership when it expires, and most likely to join the ranks of former Tuggers.


It looks like it is back up. Also looks to be a new version of forum software. So perhaps they were upgrading and why it was down when I checked earlier in the month.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 19, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Emmy was iconnections and Taffy something, and she seems to be having problems getting back to TUG.  I miss her and need to just call.  She and Peter were people we tried to see while on Maui.  I hope they go in 2021.  We plan on staying on Maui for at least six weeks next year.  What else am I going to do with all of my weeks?


I ran into Emmy’s husband in Puerto Vallarta in January. She has dementia and is no longer living at home.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2022)

I haven't seen @Saintsfanfl around in a while. Looks like last login to TUG was in August 2021.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2022)

KarenLK said:


> I ran into Emmy’s husband in Puerto Vallarta in January. She has dementia and is no longer living at home.


I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2022)

KarenLK said:


> I ran into Emmy’s husband in Puerto Vallarta in January. She has dementia and is no longer living at home.



I always thought he was the one having problems. That's too bad. She always had good stories to tell of all their travels.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2022)

slip said:


> I always thought he was the one having problems. That's too bad. She always had good stories to tell of all their travels.


I thought so too.  I had the pleasure of meeting Emmy once and we both participated in a other chat group online.  She was a lovely lady.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 19, 2022)

KarenLK said:


> I ran into Emmy’s husband in Puerto Vallarta in January. She has dementia and is no longer living at home.



I am sorry to hear about that too.  Emmy and Peter were lovely.


----------



## slip (Apr 19, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I thought so too.  I had the pleasure of meeting Emmy once and we both participated in a other chat group online.  She was a lovely lady.



I was set up to meet her one time on Maui but she had to cancel her trip so it never worked out. We talked many times through private message also.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 19, 2022)

GrayFal said:


> Pam Fuller has been in touch with Emmie the last 6 months.
> She is no longer on the internet
> 
> A longtime member we lost who was the queen of RCI sightings and worked with @BocaBum99 is @lawren2
> ...


What am I? Chopped Liver? LOL!


----------



## Pat H (Apr 19, 2022)

GrayFal said:


> Pam Fuller has been in touch with Emmie the last 6 months.
> She is no longer on the internet
> 
> A longtime member we lost who was the queen of RCI sightings and worked with @BocaBum99 is @lawren2
> ...





jme said:


> Wow, that's the first sign of life in a long time!  I looked a month or two ago, and nothing!  Thanks, I'll check it out.



I think Jeanne lives in Ireland part time and in Mass the rest of the time.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 19, 2022)

Pat H said:


> What am I? Chopped Liver? LOL!



Apparently Pat LOL


----------



## Luanne (Apr 19, 2022)

Pat H said:


> What am I? Chopped Liver? LOL!


I guess I am too.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 19, 2022)

Well, I'm not dead although I rarely come here anymore. I only own 1 timeshare and up until last year I had the same renter every year. 
No one has mentioned Kathy Q who used to put together TUG cruises with Sandy and loved to travel. She passed away 2 yrs ago. 
Dave M lives 2 blocks from me but I haven't seen him in a couple of years.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2022)

Pat H said:


> Well, I'm not dead although I rarely come here anymore. I only own 1 timeshare and up until last year I had the same renter every year.
> No one has mentioned Kathy Q who used to put together TUG cruises with Sandy and loved to travel. She passed away 2 yrs ago.
> Dave M lives 2 blocks from me but I haven't seen him in a couple of years.


Kathy Q was mentioned back in post 109. Always kind of wondered what DaveM was up to. Used to moderate the Marriott forum and only saw him around a few times after he stopped doing that. Does he own timeshare still?


----------



## happymum (Apr 19, 2022)

KarenLK said:


> I ran into Emmy’s husband in Puerto Vallarta in January. She has dementia and is no longer living at home.


So very sorry to hear this. Have met Emmy and Peter and thoroughly enjoyed their company. She very kindly introduced me to some other Tuggers who have become dear friends. I always admired her enthusiasm and interest in technology.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 19, 2022)

KarenLK said:


> I ran into Emmy’s husband in Puerto Vallarta in January. She has dementia and is no longer living at home.


Breaks my heart


----------



## jackio (Apr 19, 2022)

KarenLK said:


> I ran into Emmy’s husband in Puerto Vallarta in January. She has dementia and is no longer living at home.


I am so sorry to hear this.  I enjoyed Emmy's posts and I had the pleasure of meeting up with her once in New York City.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Kathy Q was mentioned back in post 109. Always kind of wondered what DaveM was up to. Used to moderate the Marriott forum and only saw him around a few times after he stopped doing that. Does he own timeshare still?



I don't know. The last time I saw him, he said that he and his wife were doing a lot of traveling.  We didn't talk about timeshares.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 30, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Breaks my heart


Mine too.  

The last time we saw Emmy, she forgot that she was in our unit at Hono Koa.  She told me she needed to see where we own, and I said she already saw our Hono Koa oceanfront view.  I guess I should have realized something was up.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 30, 2022)

Has anyone heard from Wonka. Hasn't posted since June and Hasn't responded to email.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 30, 2022)

I have not seen @Panina post in a while.  I hope she is well.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 30, 2022)

AnnaS said:


> I have not seen @Panina post in a while.  I hope she is well.



I was in touch with her privately several months ago.  She said she had stepped back from spending so much time online, and was enjoying her new life in Florida. I'll send her a new message and check in with her.  Stay tuned.

Dave


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 30, 2022)

A couple of the "characters" mentioned above moved over to Timeshare Forums, but got in the same hot water there as they did here.  As a super moderator on that site, I remember some of the behind the scenes discussion about how to handle them.  TS4Ms was once quite an active site, but its participation has declined in recent years.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 30, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I was in touch with her privately several months ago.  She said she had stepped back from spending so much time online, and was enjoying her new life in Florida. I'll send her a new message and check in with her.  Stay tuned.
> 
> Dave


She helped a tugger find a rental in December


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 30, 2022)

Maybe we should all have a designee who will check up on us if we stop posting


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2022)

Carolinian said:


> A couple of the "characters" mentioned above moved over to Timeshare Forums, but got in the same hot water there as they did here.  As a super moderator on that site, I remember some of the behind the scenes discussion about how to handle them.  TS4Ms was once quite an active site, but its participation has declined in recent years.


Didn't matter where they played... They were just plain troublemakers???


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Didn't matter where they played... They were just plain troublemakers???


True

Nice to see you @Carolinian


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 30, 2022)

Another one I miss is Bootleg, an RCI employee who gave us lots of straight scoop on the inner workings of the RCI system.  Unfortunately, it appeared RCI identified him and he quit posting.  Bootleg also disappeared from Timeshare Foums and TimeshareTalk, a UK-based timeshare site, where I was also a moderator, at the same time.  TimeshareTalk also had another RCI insider, this one from the UK RCI office, and before the site owner let him identify himself as an RCI employee, he vetted him by asking a series of questions about his own RCI account which only someone with access to the RCI computers could answer, and this guy got them all right, so he checked out as the real deal.  Both of them were active at the time RCI Points was rolled out and when RCI got into the rental business to non-timeshare owners, and I am sure the RCI management did not like some of the info they were sharing, especially about RCI renting out exchange deposits to the general public on a significant scale.

I wonder if Bootleg is still with RCI.  There were times that he would answer the RCI phone from someone he recognized as a Tugger and would make a comment like "it might rain, you may want ot put your boots on."


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 31, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I was in touch with her privately several months ago.  She said she had stepped back from spending so much time online, and was enjoying her new life in Florida. I'll send her a new message and check in with her.  Stay tuned.
> 
> Dave



Thank you.  Happy to hear she is well and enjoying life.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 31, 2022)

Where is Miss Marty?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 31, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Where is Miss Marty?



She posted just a week ago.  She's around.

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jan 6, 2023)

what happened to "easyrider" Bill  - 
AKA "Dr. Bill" in the covid forums


----------



## silentg (Jan 6, 2023)

I’m still here!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 6, 2023)

pedro47 said:


> Where is Miss Marty?


Marty Giggard deserves credit for initiating what turned into the TUG Annual January Orlando Get-Together.  She invited a bunch of TUG folks to a pot-luck supper at her Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort unit 1 January -- & the rest is history.

She did the same thing a couple of times when she & her better half were staying in Virginia at the Wyndham Old Town Alexandria resort -- possibly at other timeshare locations also that The Chief Of Staff & I didn't even know about.

Meanwhile, the TUG January Orlando Get-Together keeps on happening year after year.  It has become a highlight of our January Orlando-Kissimmee timeshare breaks from winter.

This year, the TUG Get-Together is set for 3PM Jan. 18, 2023, at Golden Corral (8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821). Click here for details.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 6, 2023)

I just want to say  to Miss Marty. Thank You, for all your threads and posts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Saturday at 1:41 AM)

Here's a 23 year-old thread on much the same topic - this focuses more on TUGgers who have died.. And there are many  people who contributed on that thread who are no longer active.









						[2009] In the spirit of the season & for those who may remember BDK...
					

I'm not sure how many remember BDK (PJ Siegel), who we lost to acute myeloid leukemia in 2004.  Many also know that Fern's Jerry is fighting the same disease... Please read this blog post by a childhood friend of mine (who's quite an eloquent writer, even though his usual subject matter in this...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Saturday at 1:46 AM)

Another person who was active in the early days was Kurt Brown, the "creator" of the (in)famous Mugwump Towers at Slimy Slough resort.  He, perhaps with help from TonyG, also generated the well-known TUG recipe for Boiled Pizza.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Saturday at 2:36 AM)

More threads of this ilk:









						Stroll down Tug Memory Lane
					

Just for gits and shiggles, I worked my way back on Tug to find what I think is my very first post here - from 2006, and more than 10,000 posts ago.  Not sure it's the first, but probably among the very first posts I'd made, anyway.  I read Tug for a long time before ever posting here, but it's...




					tugbbs.com
				












						What ever happened to Fletch (2012)
					

Last time I heard he was with Marriot in there timeshare dept. I miss all the great information and help he provided to the group.




					tugbbs.com
				












						Boiled Pizza!!
					

I found it! (Not the recipe, just the picture.) I feel so special. :)  Dave




					tugbbs.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Saturday at 2:37 AM)

Carolinian said:


> Another one I miss is Bootleg, an RCI employee who gave us lots of straight scoop on the inner workings of the RCI system.  Unfortunately, it appeared RCI identified him and he quit posting.  Bootleg also disappeared from Timeshare Foums and TimeshareTalk, a UK-based timeshare site, where I was also a moderator, at the same time.  TimeshareTalk also had another RCI insider, this one from the UK RCI office, and before the site owner let him identify himself as an RCI employee, he vetted him by asking a series of questions about his own RCI account which only someone with access to the RCI computers could answer, and this guy got them all right, so he checked out as the real deal.  Both of them were active at the time RCI Points was rolled out and when RCI got into the rental business to non-timeshare owners, and I am sure the RCI management did not like some of the info they were sharing, especially about RCI renting out exchange deposits to the general public on a significant scale.
> 
> I wonder if Bootleg is still with RCI.  There were times that he would answer the RCI phone from someone he recognized as a Tugger and would make a comment like "it might rain, you may want ot put your boots on."


Surely you remember "Madge" -----  




			Archive: ASK Madge at RCI - Timeshare Users Group Bulletin Boards


----------



## pedro47 (Saturday at 6:39 AM)

I missed DaveM, he relocated from Massachusetts to Sun City, outside of Hilton Head, SC. He was the expert on Marriott's timeshare information.


----------



## pedro47 (Saturday at 6:43 AM)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> More threads of this ilk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is truly a stroll down Tug's Memory Lane.


----------

